# Mirroring a hard drive?



## Deleted member 2077 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would like to mirror a disk.  Both are same type/size/model of disk.  I would like to include all the boot information so it's also bootable.  Any ideas?


----------



## vermaden (Mar 22, 2010)

Use GMirror:

```
# kldload geom_mirror
# gmirror label  rootfs ad0
# gmirror insert rootfs ad1

# gmirror status
         Name    Status  Components
mirror/rootfs  COMPLETE  ad0
                         ad1
```

then You may create bsdlabel ...

```
# bsdlabel -B -w /dev/mirror/rootfs
```


----------



## phoenix (Mar 23, 2010)

FreeBSD System Disk Mirroring


----------



## respite (Mar 23, 2010)

Why not just use dd?

dd(1)


----------



## vermaden (Mar 24, 2010)

@respite

dd(1) instead of RAID ... good one


----------



## respite (Mar 24, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @respite
> 
> dd(1) instead of RAID ... good one



User did not clearly state the purpose of what they are trying to accomplish.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 24, 2010)

*I need to come up with a better acronym than GCFIWWDB*



			
				respite said:
			
		

> Why not just use dd?
> 
> dd(1)



I thought the point of RAID was fault-tolerance through redundancy, not guaranteed corruption and filesystem inconsistency while wasting device bandwidth.


----------

